# Planned parenthood caught in video sting, ignoring exploitation



## billc (Feb 5, 2011)

interesting video from biggovernment.com about three more videos showing planned parenthood employers unfazed by a "pimp" trying to get information on how to acquire services for illegal, and underage girls.  

http://biggovernment.com/publius/20...exploitation-of-minors-full-un-edited-videos/


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> interesting video from biggovernment.com about three more videos showing planned parenthood employers unfazed by a &quot;pimp&quot; trying to get information on how to acquire services for illegal, and underage girls.
> 
> http://biggovernment.com/publius/20...exploitation-of-minors-full-un-edited-videos/


 
Somour tax dollars are going towards protecting people who deal in the sexual abuse of children....very sad indeed!!


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 7, 2011)

Lying again, I see.

The workers immediately reported the incident to superiors, and they called the police.


----------



## billc (Feb 7, 2011)

EMPTY HEAD, for you,

"Live Action and its founder, California anti-abortion activist Lila Rose, have accused Planned Parenthood workers of covering up the sexual abuse of minors. The reproductive health organization vehemently denies the allegation -- but it fired a clinic worker in Perth Amboy, New Jersey, earlier this week after the woman was caught on video in another of Live Action's stings.
 The New Jersey worker appears to advise the fake pimp and prostitute how to avoid mandatory reporting laws for abortion and how to find another provider in case an underage girl needs an abortion. Planned Parenthood spokesman Stuart Schear called the remarks "repugnant" and "completely inconsistent with Planned Parenthood's guidelines."
 In a statement issued Thursday, Rose said her group shot the latest footage in a clinic in Richmond and argues it shows the counselor "coaching a pimp about how girls as young as 14-15 could circumvent parental consent laws for secret abortions." The clinic worker depicted in the video describes Virginia's law, including a provision that authorizes a judge to waive the parental notification provision."


----------



## billc (Feb 7, 2011)

EMPTY HEAD, Also for you from the weekly standard,( I WOULD CALL THESE ACTIONS FROM THESE FRONT LINE PLANNED PARENT HOOD COUNSELORS "IGNORING" THE SEXUAL EXPLOITATION OF MINORS,  WOULDN'T YOU EMPTY HEAD.)

Yesterday, pro-life activist Lila Rose released a video that showed the manager of Planned Parenthood of Central New Jersey advising a man, posing as a sex trafficker, on how he should go about evading the law in order to get abortions and STD-testing for his 14-year-old prostitutes/sex slaves.





"We're involved in sex work," the man tells Planned Parenthood manager Amy Woodruff.  "Some of [the prostitutes] are like, ah, they're kind of young. Some of them are like 15, 14, and some of them don't speak any English," he continues, asking Woodruff why the prostitutes shouldn't be worried they'll be reported while coming in for Planned Parenthood's services. 


 

*More by John McCormack*



Happy Hour Links
Jon Stewart Regurgitates Bogus Mother Jones Story ...
The Left Cries Rape
2012 GOP Field on Egypt
Michael Steele Meets The Daily Show's Puppet Michael ...
 


                                       "As long as they just lie and say, 'Oh, [my sexual partner is] fifteen, sixteen.' You know, as long as they don't say 'fourteen' and as long as it's not too much of an age gap then we just kind of like--then we just kind of play stup[id]," says Woodruff.

"It's like, you know, she's still entitled to care without mom knowin' what the hell's goin' on," says Woodruff. As shocking as Woodruff's words may be, they're actually a concise summary of the New Jersey Supreme Court's 2004 ruling that invalidated the state's parental consent law. Though legally protected in part by the court's decision to enshrine a right to abortion-on-demand for teens, the Planned Parenthood employee is still willing to run afoul of laws against covering up statutory rape and sex trafficking. Woodruff even gives the 'pimp' advice on what kind of sex acts his prostitutes should perform while they're recovering from abortions. "Waist up, or just be that extra action walking by,&#8221; she says.
 Planned Parenthood's response to this sting video has been rather incoherent. On one hand, a spokesman for the organization accuses Lila Rose's group of using "surreptitious videotaping and manipulative editing." That defense hasn't worked too well for the men caught on NBC's _To Catch a Predator_, and it doesn't seem to be working out for Planned Parenthood either. Today Planned Parenthood fired Woodruff for the statements she made on the tape. That's a clear concession that the tape is authentic and accurate, right? (And you don't need to take anyone's word for it. You can watch the full unedited version of the tape here).


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 7, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Lying again, I see.
> 
> The workers immediately reported the incident to superiors, and they called the police.


 
what the hell are you trying to protect?
were you there?
Or do you just like to lie, or just like to believe that the only people who do are the ones who dont allign with your way of thinking?

a worker sure as hell did do this, and if one is doing it, maybe more are.


----------



## billc (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually, Luckyboxer, there are more videos of these stings and more than one front line worker gave shall we say, advice that was sort of grey as pertains to the protection of underage sex slaves.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd like to remind everyone here, that while a certain amount of heat is allowed in the Study, all-out flames are *not* allowed.  

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

Please keep this conversation civil.  

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 7, 2011)

Woodruff even gives the 'pimp' advice on what kind of sex acts his prostitutes should perform while they're recovering from abortions. "Waist up, or just be that extra action walking by, she says.


Thats pretty messed up right there.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope that clip turns out to be a fake because that woman made my skin crawl.  Anyone that can sit back and give tips on a pimp with Child Sex Slaves deserves to rot in jail.  We raided a child sex slave ring here a few months back run by MS-13.  A 4 bedroom house had 4 girls per room and the oldest we found in the house was 17 the youngest was 12 these girls had sex 20+ times a day.  They were never allowed out of the house they were not even allowed to have shoes so they could not run away.  Most were kidnapped from central America.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 7, 2011)

"The Planned Parenthood staff member reacted professionally to a highly  unusual person posing as a patient," said spokesman Stuart Schear in a  statement. "After the encounter, the staff member immediately notified  her supervisor, who subsequently notified members of Planned  Parenthood's national security team, who are working with the FBI, which  is investigating these visits."

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/acti...od-release-undercover-video/story?id=12831614

I'm not the liar here, Lila Rose and her crew are.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 7, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> "The Planned Parenthood staff member reacted professionally to a highly unusual person posing as a patient," said spokesman Stuart Schear in a statement. "After the encounter, the staff member immediately notified her supervisor, who subsequently notified members of Planned Parenthood's national security team, who are working with the FBI, which is investigating these visits."
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/acti...od-release-undercover-video/story?id=12831614
> 
> I'm not the liar here, Lila Rose and her crew are.


 Telling them "waist up" for 2 weeks and lie about the girl age is acting professionally?


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 7, 2011)

send them to jail too imo.

I hate many pro lifers actions but I'd give these ones a hug here.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 7, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> "The Planned Parenthood staff member reacted professionally to a highly unusual person posing as a patient," said spokesman Stuart Schear in a statement. "After the encounter, the staff member immediately notified her supervisor, who subsequently notified members of Planned Parenthood's national security team, who are working with the FBI, which is investigating these visits."
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/acti...od-release-undercover-video/story?id=12831614
> 
> I'm not the liar here, Lila Rose and her crew are.


 
ok lets look at facts..
the fact is the worker was giving advice to the "pimp and prostitute" on how to get around the law.

planned parenthood is saying they contacted law enforcement, but ther eis nothing that says law enforcement confirmed that, If I was planned parenthood I too would say that to get people off our backs, but it does not make it a fact. 
You people that will dismiss videotaped facts and just buy into hearsay because it fits your needs make me sick.

sure they may have contacted law enforcement, but even if they did, the fact remains their worker was giving advice on how to get around the system, a system that is in place to try to prevent abuse, especially abuse of minors.

What is wrong with people? Blindly following whatever ideology they believe in no matter what facts there are...

I dont think this article says anything about abortion being wrong, or right..
its simply sheding light on a potentially huge problem, what is so hard about recognizing that and addressing that?


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 7, 2011)

im pro choice but i agree, no one who is hurting teens and kids should be helped to get around the law. by PP or anyone.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 7, 2011)

If I may inject an opinion here, with malice towards none...

I suspect that these 'video stings' will become more and more popular as time goes by.  They have been used against ACORN and now against Planned Parenthood; I suspect that we'll soon be seeing them used by many groups, on the left and the right.

Because here's the thing...people are fragile, foolish, and some will be willing to break the law to support their cause.  And we see only the final result; what we don't see is the number of times that the video sting failed to get what they wanted.  We don't see the unedited video and sound of the entire encounter.  This is not journalism, but it is presented as if it was; there isn't even a pretense of objectivity, but it is presented as if it were objective.

Do any of you for a moment suppose that if this group had done the videos to expose Planned Parenthood and failed utterly, that they would have published that information and said _"Well, folks, we completely disagree with Planned Parenthood, but we were unable to catch them breaking the law." _ Do you?

Those who break the laws should be held to account.  And I'm not a fan of Planned Parenthood or abortion.  But I am not going to simply accept videos like this as exemplary of what Planned Parenthood employees are doing _en masse_.  There is too much of an agenda at work here; this is nothing more than the other side of _"Roger and Me."_  It's not pretty no matter who does it.  It's not news, it doesn't outrage me, and I'm not even sure what the point it.

It's not going to change any minds.  Fans of Planned Parenthood will continue to support it.  Those against it will continue to be against it.  Does anyone think any eyes will be opened by this honest and open objective reporting?  It's just noise and hatred.  We've got enough of both from both sides of the issue.


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 7, 2011)

It's reported that the worker then went up the chain to report the incident. It is entirely possible that at a certain point during the meeting the worker realized that this matter would need to be dealt with by the authorities, gave the 'couple' the answers that would satisfy them and let them leave without a scene.

Until these 'stings' are done by qualified law enforcement, my baseline is that they're lying.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 7, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> It's reported that the worker then went up the chain to report the incident. It is entirely possible that at a certain point during the meeting the worker realized that this matter would need to be dealt with by the authorities, gave the 'couple' the answers that would satisfy them and let them leave without a scene.
> 
> Until these 'stings' are done by qualified law enforcement, my baseline is that they're lying.


 
Lying, or as Bill stated, skewing the viewpoint to make it seem as though this occurs often, rather then as a rare occurance?  Or are you talking about the subsequent commentary?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 7, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> Lying, or as Bill stated, skewing the viewpoint to make it seem as though this occurs often, rather then as a rare occurance? Or are you talking about the subsequent commentary?


Wow, so because, in your opinion, this doesn't happen often, it shouldn't be exposed and we should just keep funding these pukes one third of a billion dollars, to keep teaching pimps how to abuse children?

It amazes me that some on this forum don't mind our nation's children being abused, as long as their ideology remains unmaligned. This isn't about abortion people, it's about an organization that routinely protects statutory rapists from prosecution, abuses parental rights by lobbying for laws that allow them to give abortions to teenage girls without parental notification and gives advise to pimps who would sexually abuse young girls to make a profit.
Now, of course, after these exposes, Planned Parenthood are going to be very cautious how they do business for a while.
I find it appauling that my tax dollars contribute to one third of their budget.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 7, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Wow, so because, in your opinion, this doesn't happen often, it shouldn't be exposed and we should just keep funding these pukes one third of a billion dollars, to keep teaching pimps how to abuse children?


 
Wow, slow down there buddy.  I was asking questions to understand Canuck's position better.  I made no commentary one way or another about this particular situation.



> It amazes me that some on this forum don't mind our nation's children being abused, as long as their ideology remains unmaligned. This isn't about abortion people, it's about an organization that routinely protects statutory rapists from prosecution, abuses parental rights by lobbying for laws that allow them to give abortions to teenage girls without parental notification and gives advise to pimps who would sexually abuse young girls to make a profit.
> Now, of course, after these exposes, Planned Parenthood are going to be very cautious how they do business for a while.


 
The fact of the matter is that you don't know how often this occurs, or whether it's routine or not.  You have seen this one instance of exploitive behavior regarding this particular issue.  That's like saying that because there was one instance of a military atrocity, then the entire organization is subject to malignment.

I would actually agree with you about your other points, so you need to chill a bit.  But I will not malign this organization because of this one instance of wrong-doing.

I don't have to.  Their regular, legally condoned business practices are appalling enough.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 7, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> That's like saying that because there was one instance of a military atrocity, then the entire organization is subject to malignment.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Good point!!


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 7, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Wow, so because, in your opinion, this doesn't happen often, it shouldn't be exposed and we should just keep funding these pukes one third of a billion dollars, to keep teaching pimps how to abuse children?
> 
> It amazes me that some on this forum don't mind our nation's children being abused, as long as their ideology remains unmaligned. This isn't about abortion people, it's about an organization that routinely protects statutory rapists from prosecution, abuses parental rights by lobbying for laws that allow them to give abortions to teenage girls without parental notification



well i got my own thoughts on them parental notification laws, but thats for another topic.


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 7, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> Lying, or as Bill stated, skewing the viewpoint to make it seem as though this occurs often, rather then as a rare occurance? Or are you talking about the subsequent commentary?


 

The former. If all you're presenting is a cerefully, out of context clip, it's lying. Michael Moore does the same thing. His movies have the same value. Other than some bits can be funny.

It's like a comedian putting together a clip showing 10 people being dumbfounded by simple questions. Were those the first 10, or did he film 1,000 to get 10?


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 8, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> This isn't about abortion people, it's about an organization that routinely protects statutory rapists from prosecution, abuses parental rights by lobbying for laws that allow them to give abortions to teenage girls without parental notification and gives advise to pimps who would sexually abuse young girls to make a profit.


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't seen any evidence that supports Planned Parenthood supports breaking the law.  if they do, then they should be prosecuted.  What I do see a lot of is empty allegations to sway public opinion against Planned Parenthood so it will become easier to close them down through legislation and decreased funding.  That is all about opposition to Planned Parenthood's approach to sex education, supplying contraception, and yes, abortion.  While I don't agree with the way Planned Parenthood does things, lets not pretend much of this is anything other than what it is, politics.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 8, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


>


 
http://www.examiner.com/essex-county-conservative-in-newark/liveaction-reveals-new-pp-shenanigans-ny

Here's just a fraction of the above article:

LiveAction Films, which has already released undercover footage shot at Planned Parenthood facilities in Perth Amboy, New Jersey, and in the Virginia cities of Richmond, Falls Church, Roanoke, and Charlottesville, this morning released yet more footage, this time from the Planned Parenthood facility in The Bronx in New York City. (See a transcript, and also these stories from _Human Events_ and _The Wall Street Journal_.) As usual, LiveAction sent in a team of videographers posing as a prostitute and her procurer. The footage shows an employee at the Bronx facility offering advice similar to that offered at the other five facilities, but with a new twist: that the procurer could _pose as the guardian_ of an underage prostitute when seeking sexually-transmitted disease (STD) testing or abortion services.

Wow....Looks like there'll many more PP workers thrown under the bus to protect this insideous organization!!


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 8, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> The footage shows an employee at the Bronx facility offering advice similar to that offered at the other five facilities, but with a new twist: that the procurer could _pose as the guardian_ of an underage prostitute when seeking sexually-transmitted disease (STD) testing or abortion services.



This time, the actors talked to a receptionist who explained the appropriate law, and they never got beyond the front desk.  Again, this facility reported the encounter.

The liars really need to up their game, this is pretty pathetic.

Honestly, if someone came up to you in your place of work claiming to be a criminal, do you pull the citizen's arrest routine on a potentially dangerous person, or do you play along and call the cops after?  Well option 2 is what everyone caught up in these "stings" have done, from ACORN to Planned Parenthood.  

I guess if your cause is right, then deceptive editing and lying is justified, eh?


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's one thing to remain quiet and wait for the criminal to leave to report it to your supervisor, and another to offer ways around the law and ways for the underage girls to continue to work.  The correct response should have been silence or  to tell the criminal that any illegality, by law, must be reported.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Yeah, it's one thing to remain quiet and wait for the criminal to leave to report it to your supervisor, and another to offer ways around the law and ways for the underage girls to continue to work.



It was no "way around the law", it was the law.  Judicial bypass exists for the underage who need it, and no guardian signature was required in the Bronx case, as correctly stated by the receptionist.  They offer health care, not prostitution.



billcihak said:


> The correct response should have been silence or  to tell the criminal that any illegality, by law, must be reported.



And in so doing decrease the chances that you will be able to give useful information to law enforcement, thus leading to an arrest.  It's _almost_ like you care more about ideology and what looks good on tape than actually catching criminals.


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Yeah, it's one thing to remain quiet and wait for the criminal to leave to report it to your supervisor, and another to offer ways around the law and ways for the underage girls to continue to work. The correct response should have been silence or to tell the criminal that any illegality, by law, must be reported.


 
I don't know about Planned Parenthood, but for many of the companies I worked for if someone came in or phoned with criminal intent we were instructed to keep them talking and in front of the camera as long as possible while complying with thier demands as much as we could.  This gives more information to law enforcement.  I would have huge issues if something of the nature that has been described happened and it was not reported.  However, it was immediatley reported.  For me that shows the intent of the person at Planned Parenthood.  

Given biggovernment.com and Andrew Brietbart's track record, I wouldn't trust anything they "report."  They have already proven they will edit film and slant reporting, not to uncover any truth, but rather reinforce thier already scewed narrative.  The source of this information must be considered.


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

Breitbart does not edit film or slant reporting, their detractors say that in order to protect themselves from the exposure they have been forced to endure.  The pimp and prostitutes sting had the audio of the acorn employees cut out because of pending lawsuits, but other than that, the tape was great.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> *Breitbart does not edit film or slant reporting*, their detractors say that in order to protect themselves from the exposure they have been forced to endure.



*Shirley Sherrod*


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

Actually, Shirley Sherrod is not an example of editing.  If you know what Breitbart is addressing, the cheering and aproval of racism in the NAACP, That covers Sherrod, no editing and no out of context video.  It doesn't matter that her story is about a change of heart on her part, the story, which Breitbart clearly explained was about NAACP racism, not about sherrod.  

The people who are trying to limit the damage Breitbart is doing are the ones taking his videos out of context because, The Truth Hurts THem alot.  By the way, have you looked into the farm scandal that Sherrod is involved in, I won't jump from this post but there is more to her story than  that speech.


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

This is seven minutes from the new Planned Parenthood sting.  You can also see the full un-edited video and judge for yourself.  The demeaner of the front line planned parent hood people is not that of " I'll pretend to go along and then get help."  It is more like " The fact that these people are using under age girls as sex slaves is going completely past me and I am completely unfazed or concerned about this situation."  Watch the video and see for yourself and judge their demeaner for yourself. 

http://bigjournalism.com/sswift/201...-video-prompts-planned-parenthood-to-retrain/

Lila Rose&#8217;s LiveAction.org has released the third video in the growing series of Planned Parenthood public relations nightmares. The just-released third video illustrates how staff at a Bronx PP facility in New York coached an undercover pimp and prostitute team in ways to obtain free abortions for under age immigrant sex slaves.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It doesn't matter that her story is about a change of heart on her part, the story, which Breitbart clearly explained was about NAACP racism, not about sherrod.



Then why didn't Breitbart go to bat for her after she was fired?  Where was our brave truth-seeker when the heat fell on Sherrod rather than the NAACP?  Why did he only change his story to "NAACP racism" after the full video came out and the story changed?  Why did he only release a partial video that eliminated statements that would exonerate Sherrod?

More lying.  It's truly remarkable that these people, these shameless and inveterate liars, claim to have the moral high ground.


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

On Breitbarts response to his attackers and the Sherrod video, I am putting it here, on a thread I started to defend a point. If anyone has a problem with a small side track here, please let me know before you go to a moderator.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,597324,00.html

*BREITBART:* The reason why Shirley Sherrod is the story right now, not the NAACP, is because the White House which stands by the firing or the forced resignation &#8212; harassment as she said &#8212; they made the story about Shirley. They threw her under the bus.
I have not asked that she get fired. I've not asked for an investigation into her. The whole point was to show that the &#8212; for the NAACP to spend five days on national TV saying that the Tea Party is racist without any evidence when we can prove that the central argument didn't happen and the mainstream media won't play it &#8212; for them to talk about racism they should not be throwing stones in glass houses.
And what this video shows and what the NAACP affirms in their initial rebuke is not just that Shirley Sherrod, what she said was wrong, but that the audience was laughing and applauding as she described how she maltreated the white farmer

*(CROSSTALK)*
*BREITBART:* Did the people in the audience know that there was going to be a point of redemption?
*HANNITY:* No.
*BREITBART:* The point is that the NAACP at a dinner honoring this person is cheering on a person describing &#8212; describing a white person as the other. This is far worse than anything &#8212;
*HANNITY:* Let me ask you this.
*BREITBART:* &#8212; that has ever been alleged against the Tea Party and certainly not proved.
*HANNITY:* And the history of you and this Tea Party and this allegation of racism, you offered 100,000 out of pocket if there were any video or audio tapes that would prove the allegations that racial epithets were hurled at African-American congressmen and women, correct?
*BREITBART:* Yes. But enough about me, Sean. I'm going to get to the heart of the issue right here. Mary Francis Berry was the former chair of the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights appointed by President Carter and Clinton. This is not a conservative, OK.
This is what she said that has to do with what's going on right now and why this is not about Shirley and Andrew, this is about the NAACP and the Congressional Black Caucus and the Democratic Party: "Tainting the Tea Party movement with the charge of racism is proving to be an effective strategy for Democrats. There's no evidence that the Tea Party adherence are any more racist than other Republicans and indeed many other Americans. But getting them to spend their time purging the ranks and having candidates distance themselves should help Democrats in November, having one's opponent rebut charges of racism is far better than discussing &#8212;


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2011)

Where is the evidence that a police report was filed, the police were contacted in anyway or that planned parenthood did anything in regard to the video crew?  So far, all we have is what they are telling us, they being the ones who were unfazed by underage sex slaves.  From what I have seen, it seems they were more concerned with contacting the F.B.I. about the video sting than they were about reporting the endangered young girls.


Here is a quick question,  Why did Margaret Sanger start Planned Parent hood?


----------



## granfire (Feb 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is a quick question,  Why did Margaret Sanger start Planned Parent hood?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Sanger

maybe that answers a few of your questions.

Having Babies is a huge reason why women are always at, around and below the poverty level...I know you don't care, but I thought I mention it anyways...


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 8, 2011)

[yt]DJGCy14u3yA[/yt]

Just saying.
Also, some people need thicker skin.
Again, just saying.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Sanger
> 
> maybe that answers a few of your questions.


 
And this hits the head on one of the fundamental reasons why I despise Planned Parenthood.  It's concept began with the ideas of a eugenist and racist, and no matter how much Planned Parenthood and like organizations try to distance her from it, it still remains.  They certainly don't try to distance themselves from her though.  And considering the fact that I think something like 80% of Planned Parenthood clinics are in predominately minority communities, her legacy certainly still stands.  



> Having Babies is a huge reason why women are always at, around and below the poverty level...I know you don't care, but I thought I mention it anyways...


 
Ok.  So how about "don't get pregnant" as an answer to that question, rather then "abort the baby *after *you get pregnant"?

God forbid we put the cap back on that bottle.


----------



## granfire (Feb 8, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> And this hits the head on one of the fundamental reasons why I despise Planned Parenthood.  It's concept began with the ideas of a eugenist and racist, and no matter how much Planned Parenthood and like organizations try to distance her from it, it still remains.  They certainly don't try to distance themselves from her though.  And considering the fact that I think something like 80% of Planned Parenthood clinics are in predominately minority communities, her legacy certainly still stands.


not going there





> Ok.  So how about "don't get pregnant" as an answer to that question, rather then "abort the baby *after *you get pregnant"?
> 
> God forbid we put the cap back on that bottle.



well, there is reproductive health and _contraceptives_ as well. 

You look at the problem from the wrong angle. From what I understand her work bridged the 19th and the 20th century. That is a completely different kettle of fish than what you are loking at today.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> > well, there is reproductive health and _contraceptives_ as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol (Feb 9, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> And considering the fact that I think something like 80% of Planned Parenthood clinics are in predominately minority communities, her legacy certainly still stands.



Does that speak more to the racial composition of the communities, or does that speak more to the poverty of the the communities?  I live in a racially mixed neighborhood and before I bought my home I lived in a neighborhood where whites were not the majority (same city).

Yet, the closest Planned Parenthood to me is in our capital city of Concord, a city that is poorer (and whiter) than mine.

I ask this partly because I believe a strong factor in the disparity between economic classes is self-discipline.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2011)

Carol said:


> I ask this partly because I believe a strong factor in the disparity between economic classes is self-discipline.


Gee, be careful, Carol, that is remarkably close to suggesting that those who take responsibility for their actions succeed and those who don't don't.


----------



## Carol (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Gee, be careful, Carol, that is remarkably close to suggesting that those who take responsibility for their actions succeed and those who don't don't.



Oops, sorry.  I'll go back to my calculus homework now.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 9, 2011)

Carol said:


> Does that speak more to the racial composition of the communities, or does that speak more to the poverty of the the communities? I live in a racially mixed neighborhood and before I bought my home I lived in a neighborhood where whites were not the majority (same city).
> 
> Yet, the closest Planned Parenthood to me is in our capital city of Concord, a city that is poorer (and whiter) than mine.
> 
> I ask this partly because I believe a strong factor in the disparity between economic classes is self-discipline.


 
I don't know.  I can only tell you that Planned Parenthood traces it's origins to Margaret Sanger, a known eugenist and racist.  I know that her eugenics beliefs weren't solely limitied to non-whites, and included the poor and mentally handicapped of all races.  But that doesn't, to my mind, mitigate her racism in any way.  

It may be correlation rather than causality, but since I hate many other things that Planned Parenthood does, I'll stick with it until proven otherwise.

I get that she may have started the concept of a birth control clinic, but I find it utterly disingenuous that Planned Parenthood does nothing to repudiate these beliefs, and instead sings her utter praises.  And then the organizations practices fall right in line with her belief system.


----------



## MJS (Feb 9, 2011)

Folks,

Lets play nice ok?


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Breitbart does not edit film or slant reporting, their detractors say that in order to protect themselves from the exposure they have been forced to endure. The pimp and prostitutes sting had the audio of the acorn employees cut out because of pending lawsuits, but other than that, the tape was great.


 
This is nonsense.  More than just Acorn audio responses were cut out.  The film was edited to make the employees look like criminals, even when there was no criminal action.  There was no follow up of the employee actions, such as calling law enforcement with details.  It was a hatchet job through and through.  Then there is Sherry Sherod.  Oh, then there is the attempted set up of the CNN anchor in which there was a written "script" of how the interview was supposed to go.  Sorry, if something is scripted it isn't just reporting facts.  Breibart and his cronies are hatchet men and anything they "report" should be taken with a huge grain of salt...like a salt lick size grain of salt.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this in an article one of my acquatinces posted on fb:

Adding to Planned Parenthood's woes, Live Action, an anti-abortion  group, filmed an actor posing as a pimp asking a Planned Parenthood  counsellor for advice on contraception and abortions for the underage  girls he "works with". The adviser advised. This,  according to Live  Action, proves that "Planned Parenthood aids and abets the sexual abuse  and prostitution of minors." The organisation, already feeling under  siege, panicked and the counsellor was fired, although it would be  interesting to know what, precisely, Live Action would have preferred  the counsellor to do  refuse to help women who are in terrible and,  yes, illegal situations? Tackle the pimp to the ground?


----------



## granfire (Feb 9, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> [....] although it would be  interesting to know what, precisely, Live Action would have preferred  the counsellor to do  refuse to help women who are in terrible and,  yes, illegal situations? *Tackle the pimp to the ground?*



:lfao: I can't wait to see _those_ headlines....


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't expect a frontline employee to tackle the pimp, however, 

"After initially telling the couple that Planned Parenthood is "obligated" to report certain information about minors, the employee says she "doesn't want to get anyone in trouble." She pulls out a piece of paper and refers them to what is apparently another clinic for abortion services.
"You never got this from me," she says. "If they're 14 and under, just send them right there if they need an abortion. ... Their protocols aren't as strict as ours."
The employee said her clinic wants "as little information as possible" and later tells the couple to come talk to her if there are any problems. She urges any underage girls to lie about their age.
"Worse ever comes to worst, you guys come see me," she says. "I'll jump in ... with nobody looking. ... That's why you come and ask for me only."


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...al-campaign-planned-parenthood/#ixzz1DVBi3tSJ

I definitely do not expect them to give the trafficker in sex slaves advice on how to avoid detection by sending them to another clinic, or telling the sex slaver to tell his girls to lie about their age and volunteer to help them, "..That's why you come and ask for me only."

HOW ABOUT, I'M SORRY, WE CANNOT HELP YOU, OR PLEASE LEAVE CONTACT INFORMATION AND WE'LL HAVE A COUNSELOR GET BACK TO YOU, AND THEN GIVE THAT NUMBER TO THE POLICE SO THE POLICE CAN DO THEIR OWN LITTLE STING AND----RESCUE THE UNDERAGE, ILLEGAL ALIEN SEX SLAVES.  Perhaps?


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> HOW ABOUT, I'M SORRY, WE CANNOT HELP YOU, OR PLEASE LEAVE CONTACT INFORMATION AND WE'LL HAVE A COUNSELOR GET BACK TO YOU, AND THEN GIVE THAT NUMBER TO THE POLICE SO THE POLICE CAN DO THEIR OWN LITTLE STING AND----RESCUE THE UNDERAGE, ILLEGAL ALIEN SEX SLAVES.  Perhaps?



well, bill, thats what I would do, i'd do what you just posted. If thats what the shady person did I'd fire em too.

But p- that said, I also know what the anti-abortionists are up to as well.


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

The ACorn video was edited only in the propaganda of the left wing defenders of acorn.   the video speaks for itself, if you can find a version that still has the audio, it is really interesting to watch the acorn people helping the pimp set up a house for the purposes of running illegal underage prostitutes.  What is it with these left wing groups and underage, illegal alien, sex slaves that they always seem to look the other way.  YOu know these imaginary sex slaves are for the purposes of the video, actual people that they are failing to help.  Is there a blind spot on the left for this sort of thing, or am I missing something.  Does the illegal immigrant status and the right to an abortion while underage, trump saving girls from being sex slaves?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## granfire (Feb 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The ACorn video was edited only in the propaganda of the left wing defenders of acorn.   the video speaks for itself, if you can find a version that still has the audio, it is really interesting to watch the acorn people helping the pimp set up a house for the purposes of running illegal underage prostitutes.  What is it with these left wing groups and underage, illegal alien, sex slaves that they always seem to look the other way.  YOu know these imaginary sex slaves are for the purposes of the video, actual people that they are failing to help.  Is there a blind spot on the left for this sort of thing, or am I missing something.  Does the illegal immigrant status and the right to an abortion while underage, trump saving girls from being sex slaves?  Inquiring minds want to know.




and by not giving them the information requested you help these girls how?

Now to being locked up in a basement and used like a piece of furniture they may do so with STDs and being pregnant...or being dragged to a colleague of that lovely doctor mentioned in the other thread, you know, the baby killer...rusty coat hanger and all, let to bleed to death. 

Considering that the connections in the sex slave trade do not operate under the guidelines of the boy scouts, *I* would not openly confront them either. 
(doing so might nessesitate that I purchase a 33 round hi cap mag...) 

And yes billi, the evil leftist conspiracy winglets edited the videos. As my mom would say: tell it your your Grandma....


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> the video speaks for itself, if you can find a version that still has the audio, it is really interesting to watch the acorn people helping the pimp set up a house for the purposes of running illegal underage prostitutes.



Only parts of the video were released, and in addition the employee in question contacted the police about the encounter.  Sound familiar?

Yet more lying for The Cause.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> Considering that the connections in the sex slave trade do not operate under the guidelines of the boy scouts, *I* would not openly confront them either.
> (doing so might nessesitate that I purchase a 33 round hi cap mag...)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

I am on my way to class so I haven't checked out the whole article, but this article may address some of our questions, the first being, when did planned parenthood actually contact law enforcement?

http://bigjournalism.com/lrose/2011/02/09/stopping-the-spin-top-six-planned-parenthood-deceptions/

Deception 6) &#8220;We reported this to the FBI&#8221;
Planned Parenthood wrote the FBI a letter a week after our investigation, only after they realized that Live Action had conducted the sting.They say this themselves. As much as they may pretend, Planned Parenthood was not attempting to help send human traffickers to jail; they were attempting to pre-empt the release of Live Action&#8217;s footage.
If Planned Parenthood really cared about reporting potential sex traffickers to authorities, they would have called police while the pimp was in the clinic, or immediately after. Not wasting a minute. Planned Parenthood, where are the reports from the now SIX clinics we&#8217;ve released, that you immediately called the police?

Deception 3) Virginia Staff Acted &#8220;Professionally&#8221;
This is one of the most disturbing statements we have heard yet from Planned Parenthood higher-ups.
Virginia staff, on all four tapes released in Virginia, were very helpful to the self-identified pimp of underage sex slaves. Staffers assured him it was confidential, offered him information on how to get cheaper birth control (link: ), on how to get free STD testing, told him how to use the website and phone system  and even coached him how to use judicial bypasses to get secret abortions for his underage sex slaves.

These appear pretty interesting from the quick look I was able to take.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 9, 2011)

To a certain extent, I can see both sides of this issue.

On the one side should a health care worker give advice to a pimp of a child prostitute enabling him to further exploit said child.

On the other, what can the worker do to really prevent said pimp.  There is a potential that she could say, "hold on a minute, I'll be right with you", leave call the cops, and stall until they get there.

What are the cost / benefits to each decision.

In the second case it is likely that the pimp will be arrested, do a short jail sentence (speaking from experience, though it may be different in other jurisdictions) and be right back out pimping underage prostitutes, but this time they will not go to a clinic to get health care for an underage child who may have an STD or is pregnant.

On the first case, the child care worker has saved (at least temporarily) an individual child from a life of prostitution and exploitation.  

The health care workers perspective is just that: health.  Not law enforcement.  That is their paradigm.  Is it right, I don't know.  I tend to look at these things from a holistic perspective, hence the cost / benefit dynamic.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> To a certain extent, I can see both sides of this issue.
> 
> On the one side should a health care worker give advice to a pimp of a child prostitute enabling him to further exploit said child.
> 
> ...


 Its one thing to offer the services to the prostitutes to tell the pimp the legal process for which to get his girls help if that was her real goal.  Its a whole different ballgame to help the pimp by telling him to Lie about the girls ages and if they are too young send them to a different clinic, tell them to call her direct since she already knows what he wants and can streamline the process.  Tell him to avoid the other employee because they dont like her because she follows the rules, Tell them to make sure the girls dont tell the other workers how old the males are.  Thats way above trying to help the girls.  Thats about padding the numbers for her clinic so she can get increased funding and be damned about the young 14 year old slaves that are raped multiple times a day.  For him to offer her money on the side to help him and for her to say yes.  Ive never seen a group so set on not telling parents whats going on.   That rule in it self just boggles my mind.  How can anyone think thats a good idea.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

One good thing came from this thread it did give me an idea for a new operation at work.  We have planned parenthood clinics and we have busted several of these sex slave houses over the last few months I feel an undercover operation coming on.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> One good thing came from this thread it did give me an idea for a new operation at work.  We have planned parenthood clinics and we have busted several of these sex slave houses over the last few months I feel an undercover operation coming on.



Awesome, now the police can be involved in lying for political gain.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Awesome, now the police can be involved in lying for political gain.


 Actually im more concerned with the rape of 14 year old kidnapped girls but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Actually im more concerned with the rape of 14 year old kidnapped girls but whatever floats your boat



If that were true then you wouldn't be contemplating video stings of Planned Parenthood employees, you would actually be going after those raping and kidnapping 14 year old girls.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> I get that she may have started the concept of a birth control clinic, but I find it utterly disingenuous that Planned Parenthood does nothing to repudiate these beliefs, and instead sings her utter praises.  And then the organizations practices fall right in line with her belief system.



By this logic, one must similarly condemn the United States since many founding fathers, statesmen and Presidents were slaveholders that did not believe in the right of women to vote.  We still sing their utter praises to this day.

No, like most people, Planned Parenthood praises that which is praiseworthy, much like we do with Jefferson or Washington.


----------



## billc (Feb 10, 2011)

well, if planned parent hood actually notified the police, they would be going after the pimp.  Maybe the law enforcement posters can explain to why planned parenthood allegedly went to the feds. on the pimp situation and not local law enforcement.  


The founding fathers of our great country grew up in with the slavery, a world wide phenomenon at the time.  they went on to create the documents, The Declaration of Independence, the United States constitution, and the Bill of Rights, which would eventually lead to the end of slavery in this country.  Even Jefferson thought slavery was wrong, just didn't have it in himself to end his own involvement in it.  Margaret Sanger did not grow up with eugenics as a common practice.  Big differences.  Have to go.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> If that were true then you wouldn't be contemplating video stings of Planned Parenthood employees, you would actually be going after those raping and kidnapping 14 year old girls.


 Thats the plan.  I never said anything about undercover video stings.  Besides I'm sure by now they have sent out enough internal memos that they would do no good.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

billcihak said:


> well, if planned parent hood actually notified the police, they would be going after the pimp. Maybe the law enforcement posters can explain to why planned parenthood allegedly went to the feds. on the pimp situation and not local law enforcement..


 Im not sure why they would call the FBI unless it was to report the undercover recording of its clinic and not the pimp some type of wiretap complaint or something.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Thats the plan.  I never said anything about undercover video stings.  Besides I'm sure by now they have sent out enough internal memos that they would do no good.



So you are of the opinion then that Planned Parenthood is kidnapping and raping 14 year old girls?

Hmmmm......


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> So you are of the opinion then that Planned Parenthood is kidnapping and raping 14 year old girls?
> 
> Hmmmm......


 Yeah thats what I said.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Yeah thats what I said.



:rofl:


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 10, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> :rofl:


 We need a moron button


----------



## aedrasteia (Feb 10, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Margaret Sanger did not grow up with eugenics as a common practice.



Deeply incorrect. Deeply. Really, deeply wrong. 
Eugenics was a popular and widely discussed part of the politics of the period, before Mrs Sanger played her role.

this may be another topic - so if the hard working mods would like to move this,
I follow their good judgement. This was a focus of my research while studying Supreme Court decisions (Buck v Bell).  And contributes to my interest in Justice Sotomayor.

The eugenics movement, in the US and other countries has a long, heart-breaking  history in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, 1880 - 1940. Mrs. Sangers affiliation with these efforts put her among many many others and among the majority of lawmakers in state legislatures of the time. Those elected representatives were all male and white. That is not intended in any way as an insult. It is a description, based in fact.  She was without question not the most extreme proponent of these horrific policies. There developed a widespread acceptance of eugenic policies as law in the US - between 1900 and 1927 thirty states enacted statutes authorizing the compulsory sterilization of those deemed 'unfit': in practice these people were primarily women, poor economically and poorly educated and frequently black or other 'colored'.  

The terrible irony is Sanger's opposition to abortion (yes), her almost maniaical focus on
finding some effective methods of birth control combined with her endorsement of the despicable and extremely popular policies of eugenics; popular among law-makers and ordinary people alike. Of course, people to whom those policies would never, they were sure, apply.

Please see: www.eugenicsarchive.org
www.usatoday.com/news/health2009-06-23-eugenics-carrie-buck_N.htm

There is so much more. This is a chapter of our history that is ignored and denied. Students in my SCOTUS class were incredulous and, at first, simply refused to believe this was true.
They listened in complete shock to presenters, now old but vigorous, who had been members of the US delegation to the Nuremburg tribunals, as they lectured on the connection between German and American eugenics efforts at a conference I attended several years ago.

The miracle, equally worth contemplating, is that we moved away from those policies and those beliefs. How we achieved that shift is of enormous importance to me.

A


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 10, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> So you are of the opinion then that Planned Parenthood is kidnapping and raping 14 year old girls?
> 
> Hmmmm......





ballen0351 said:


> Yeah thats what I said.



is ballen serious :O


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> By this logic, one must similarly condemn the United States since many founding fathers, statesmen and Presidents were slaveholders that did not believe in the right of women to vote. We still sing their utter praises to this day.
> 
> No, like most people, Planned Parenthood praises that which is praiseworthy, much like we do with Jefferson or Washington.


 
Not at all.  One can praise Margaret Sanger for the things that she should be praised for, and condem her for the things that she should be condemed for.  The same as the United States and its Founders.  I for one, though I may put them on a pedestal for the good things that they've done, condem the negative things that they've done.  I don't turn a blind eye to the negative.

However, from what I can see, Planned Parenthood, by continuing to place its clinics in minority communities, has done little, if anything, to make me think that, as an organization, that they've repudiated the negative aspects of Margaret Sanger's philosophy.  Remember, the primary reason that she started these places was for eugenics purposes.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

I think ballen's reply of "yeah, that's what I said," was meant to be sarcastic.  Hence the next reply of needing a moron button.

Perhaps the operation he was refering to was to go undercover as a health care worker in order to capture these pimps and prostitutes.  

Did that ever cross *anyone's *mind???


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Its one thing to offer the services to the prostitutes to tell the pimp the legal process for which to get his girls help if that was her real goal. Its a whole different ballgame to help the pimp by telling him to Lie about the girls ages and if they are too young send them to a different clinic, tell them to call her direct since she already knows what he wants and can streamline the process. Tell him to avoid the other employee because they dont like her because she follows the rules, Tell them to make sure the girls dont tell the other workers how old the males are. Thats way above trying to help the girls.
> 
> You are looking at it from your paradigm.  For instance, if the girl doesn't lie about her age, will she in fact get help?
> 
> ...


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> ballen0351 said:
> 
> 
> > Its one thing to offer the services to the prostitutes to tell the pimp the legal process for which to get his girls help if that was her real goal. Its a whole different ballgame to help the pimp by telling him to Lie about the girls ages and if they are too young send them to a different clinic, tell them to call her direct since she already knows what he wants and can streamline the process. Tell him to avoid the other employee because they dont like her because she follows the rules, Tell them to make sure the girls dont tell the other workers how old the males are. Thats way above trying to help the girls.
> ...


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> I think ballen's reply of "yeah, that's what I said," was meant to be sarcastic.  Hence the next reply of needing a moron button.
> 
> Perhaps the operation he was refering to was to go undercover as a health care worker in order to capture these pimps and prostitutes.
> 
> Did that ever cross *anyone's *mind???



Actually my plan is to watch the parking lots of the clinics looking for young Hispanic woman or similar vehicles that show up on a regular basis with different woman.  NObody in my unit would ever pass as a health care worker. Bikers, crack heads, drug dealers yes healthcare workers not a chance lol

Oh and Im not picking on Hispanic woman its just that last 4 or 5 of these sex dens we have discovered were run by hispanic gangs and were all hispanic woman or I should say children  so in this area thats who is running things.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> 5-0 Kenpo said:
> 
> 
> > I was not saying all of planned parenthood was bad I was commenting on that 1 worker. I believe there are many planned parenthood workers that believe they are helping people. However anyone that can talk to a sell admitted pimp who is selling 14 year old girls and not contact the police while hes still in the office but instead offer to help streamline his illegal operation and also give tips on what the girls can do during the 2 weeks they cant have sex just blows my mind how anyone can defend her behavior. They were talking about 14 yr old girls when she said "waist up." In my opinion she was not interested in helping anyone but herself. I dont think anywhere other then the parental consent I condemned all of Planned parenthood as an entire organization however I do not agree with them or what they do, but that has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. Im smart enough to know not all planned parenthood clinics act this way and even in her own clinic she said to avoid certain employees so she knew she was wrong in what she was doing.
> ...


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> ballen0351 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what, you're right.  I wasn't even thinking about the waist up part of the conversation.  I was focusing on the percieved health aspects.
> ...


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> However, from what I can see, Planned Parenthood, *by continuing to place its clinics in minority communities*, has done little, if anything, to make me think that, as an organization, that they've repudiated the negative aspects of Margaret Sanger's philosophy.



The stated purpose of Planned Parenthood is to provide women's health services, mainly contraception and health exams, but also including abortion, to those women who don't have easy access - the poor.  Thus, they offer their services on a sliding scale based on income, all the way down to free.  Those minority communities tend to be more poor than the average community, so of course you would tend to find more Planned Parenthood clinics there - probably more free clinics and county clinics too, is the state in on the eugenics?  They go where their mission dictates.

To ignore the simplest explanation in favor of a conspiratorial view that Planned Parenthood is handing out condoms and health exams in order to purify the race is laughable on its face.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> The stated purpose of Planned Parenthood is to provide women's health services, mainly contraception and health exams, but also including abortion, to those women who don't have easy access - the poor.  Thus, they offer their services on a sliding scale based on income, all the way down to free.  Those minority communities tend to be more poor than the average community, so of course you would tend to find more Planned Parenthood clinics there - probably more free clinics and county clinics too, is the state in on the eugenics?  They go where their mission dictates.
> 
> To ignore the simplest explanation in favor of a conspiratorial view that Planned Parenthood is handing out condoms and health exams in order to purify the race is laughable on its face.



Perhaps if that wasn't the stated goal of the founder of the group, you might be right.  But it was, which actually makes my explanation the more simple one.  Why wouldn't you believe her?  I do.  And the organizations practices are working in line with her goals.


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> The stated purpose of Planned Parenthood is to provide women's health services, mainly contraception and health exams, but also including abortion, to those women who don't have easy access - the poor.  Thus, they offer their services on a sliding scale based on income, all the way down to free.  Those minority communities tend to be more poor than the average community, so of course you would tend to find more Planned Parenthood clinics there - probably more free clinics and county clinics too, is the state in on the eugenics?  They go where their mission dictates.
> 
> To ignore the simplest explanation in favor of a conspiratorial view that Planned Parenthood is handing out condoms and health exams in order to purify the race is laughable on its face.



In the Boston area, Planned Parenthood is in neighborhoods with high concentrations of........................college students.    Not necessarily the colleges themselves, but the neighborhoods (aka "student ghettos") where the collegiates actually live. 

Perhaps Ms. Sanger had issues with people pursuing higher education :rofl:


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> Perhaps if that wasn't the stated goal of the founder of the group, you might be right.  But it was, which actually makes my explanation the more simple one.  Why wouldn't you believe her?  I do.  And the organizations practices are working in line with her goals.



Margaret Sanger died 45 years ago, and founded Planned Parenthood in 1916, 95 years ago (she was also opposed to abortion, natch).  No one working for Planned Parenthood today was alive for it's founding, and I would guess that few if any of those working for Planned Parenthood today even knew Margaret Sanger.  Do they hold special secret pro-eugenics meetings?  Plot the extinction of the black race in an international organization with thousands of affiliates?  How do they find all of these thousands of pro-eugenics volunteers and workers?  Secret indoctrination meetings perhaps?  Why has no one blown the lid on this massive conspiracy?

Her goals included the ability of women to have access to health care and to control their bodies and reproduction, no matter who they were.  PP seems to be working towards that goal, and it takes an unusually conspiratorial frame of mind to construct a secret and elaborate pro-eugenics conspiracy as part of a huge international organization which has been around for almost 100 years.

What are your feelings on the Trilateral Commission?


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Her goals included the ability of women to have access to health care and to control their bodies and reproduction, no matter who they were.  PP seems to be working towards that goal,



And some of the employees could care less about the "control their bodies and reproduction part."  Since they were so happy to help a pimp get an abortions for his 14 yr olds.  With or without the 14 yr olds consent.


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> And some of the employees could care less about the "control their bodies and reproduction part."  Since they were so happy to help a pimp get an abortions for his 14 yr olds.  With or without the 14 yr olds consent.




Considering things are not the same I tell you a little story:

A friend of mine runs a little horse rescue in North Georgia. One of the poorest counties of the state. Saying she is specialized in horses is a stretch tho: She does not turn a living creature down. She has taken in and placed dogs and has the house full of teenage boys she cares for as a foster parent.

She usually gets the calls of the unimaginables:
The walking skeleton horses, the mare that had a dead foal hanging from her butt for days.

Now she has places a blind horse, is fighting to safe a young filly, 8 month old, a rack of bones, being used to give pony rides to kids (average age for horses to be ridden is 2- 3 years, not 8 month!) The 'Owner' of this last gem had several more of the kind: Skin and bones.
Granted, the legal situation is different. You can either press charges, risk the lives of the animals, or talk the owner into surrendering the animals to Animal Control in exchange for amnesty. By all things right, the guy ought to have the Library of Congress thrown at him, but at what cost.

Considering there is no such limitation, one can always 'advise' the other party how to seek medical help and still alert the proper authorities. So the girls can get the medical help and still alert the police...


This is - naturally - just my point of view....


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Margaret Sanger died 45 years ago, and founded Planned Parenthood in 1916, 95 years ago (she was also opposed to abortion, natch). No one working for Planned Parenthood today was alive for it's founding, and I would guess that few if any of those working for Planned Parenthood today even knew Margaret Sanger. Do they hold special secret pro-eugenics meetings? Plot the extinction of the black race in an international organization with thousands of affiliates? How do they find all of these thousands of pro-eugenics volunteers and workers? Secret indoctrination meetings perhaps? Why has no one blown the lid on this massive conspiracy?


 
Planned Parenthood was actually founded in 1923 as a merger between the Birth Control Clinical Research Bureau and the American Birth Control Legue. It was not founded in 1916. Not only that, but Sanger was president of the organization from 1952 to 1959.  One of the stated goals of the ABCL was sterilaztion of the insane and mentally retarded and the encouragement of this operation upon those afflicted with inherited or transmissible diseases, with the understanding that sterilization does not deprive the individual of his or her sex expression, but merely renders him incapable of producing children.   Also to enlist the support and cooperation of legal advisors, statesmen, and legislators in effecting the removal of State and Federal statutes which encourage dysgenic breeding.


It is not necessary for the people who work there now to be conspiring to do any of those things. All Sanger had to do was set up an organization who operations would cause such in perpetuity. She provided the framework for enacting her goals, and the organization is still complying with them. So whether they know it or not, the net effect is still the same.

My point about the organization repudiating her racist and eugenic goals would provide at least an air of legitimacy that those aren't the goals. 



> Her goals included the ability of women to have access to health care and to control their bodies and reproduction, no matter who they were. PP seems to be working towards that goal, and it takes an unusually conspiratorial frame of mind to construct a secret and elaborate pro-eugenics conspiracy as part of a huge international organization which has been around for almost 100 years.


 
And yet, they do nothing in communities where the middle and upper class live, unless they are minority middle-class neighborhoods. If her goal for these clinics was to do so, then they would include at least reproductive education in middle- and upper-class white neighborhoods as well, but they don't. Again, it's not just about race, but about what she perceived to be people who shouldn't procreate, to include the poor and "retarded" (her word, not mine) of all races. 

Her stated goals regarding women's health was not "women's health", but *"white *women's health."

Gonna invoke Godwin's law here: If someone were to be in the Nazi party today, and invoke Hitler's nationalistic agenda, but say nothing about ethnic cleansing, would you trust that that wasn't one of their goals unless they repudiated that part of Hitler's agenda, Even if they never met Hitler?



> What are your feelings on the Trilateral Commission?


 
I believe that even if it does exist, I can't do anything about it, so I don't give it much thought. :ultracool


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> Considering there is no such limitation, one can always 'advise' the other party how to seek medical help and still alert the proper authorities. So the girls can get the medical help and still alert the police...
> 
> 
> This is - naturally - just my point of view....


 I would not be upset if she offered "Medical Help" I'm upest that she gave the pimp tips to keep him from getting in trouble.  Im upset she knew she was wrong so she had to  tell them to lie.  Im upset that when having a conversation about a 14 yr old instead of saying they should not be having sex period but if they do they need to wait 2 weeks after but thats not what she said no she said "Waist up" the polite way for telling the pimp to have the 14 yr old girl have oral sex with men for 2 weeks.  Im upset that they waited a week to contact any law enforcement officers.


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> And yet, they do nothing in communities where the middle and upper class live, unless they are minority middle-class neighborhoods. If her goal for these clinics was to do so, then they would include at least reproductive education in middle- and upper-class white neighborhoods as well, but they don't. Again, it's not just about race, but about what she perceived to be people who shouldn't procreate, to include the poor and "retarded" (her word, not mine) of all races.



Habitat for Humanity isn't in middle or upper class neighborhoods either.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 11, 2011)

my thoughts are along the lines of, Who cares if the organization was founded by a eugenics believer. Doesnt mean the ones who work there now believe in it now. Besides, we admire today all kinds of people who did good while simultaneously having some backwards ideas. Winston Churchill, for example.


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> I would not be upset if she offered "Medical Help" I'm upest that she gave the pimp tips to keep him from getting in trouble.  Im upset she knew she was wrong so she had to  tell them to lie.  Im upset that when having a conversation about a 14 yr old instead of saying they should not be having sex period but if they do they need to wait 2 weeks after but thats not what she said no she said "Waist up" the polite way for telling the pimp to have the 14 yr old girl have oral sex with men for 2 weeks.  Im upset that they waited a week to contact any law enforcement officers.




What are you expecting?

You think it matters one bit hat she tells a guy who pimps out a kid?
You think he cares (given he is a real one and not somebody out to entrap somebody) 
Think he would go 'yes Ma'am, I am wrong to pimp out a kid' nice but not happening.

So you do what you can. NO, I am not sure if they really tell the police. Or if they figured the jig was up and they were being fingered by somebody wanting to shut them down, thus the FBI.
But operating in the gray area of life. I am expecting some give for the immediate good (in this case of the girl) vs the absolute right (calling in the cops)


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2011)

I hit the 'edit button right at the 59 minute mark....


Anyhow...

I know I am jaded by the  video 'proof' the likes of PETA like to put forth to _proof_ their agenda.

So I have my doubts of video evidence presented in this type of manner.
(Rodney King and a more recent case in Alabama...though you can't change the footage, you can put it into different context...just by omitting certain aspects)


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

Carol said:


> Habitat for Humanity isn't in middle or upper class neighborhoods either.


 
That is totally irrelevant.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 11, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> my thoughts are along the lines of, Who cares if the organization was founded by a eugenics believer. Doesnt mean the ones who work there now believe in it now. Besides, we admire today all kinds of people who did good while simultaneously having some backwards ideas. Winston Churchill, for example.


 
But we do not, or should not, ignore the negatives.

Not only that, but the practical effects of Planned Parenthood still go towards the stated goal of the eugenist.  You choose to ignore that.  I do not.  So be it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> What are you expecting?
> 
> )


 I guess I was not expecting the first thing to pop in her mind when talking about a 14 yr old slave is "waist up" for 2 weeks and dont talk to the Nurse pract. because we hate her she follows the rules.  But then again there are some  that will allow the most vile things all in the name of a womans right to choose.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 12, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> But we do not, or should not, ignore the negatives.
> 
> Not only that, but the practical effects of Planned Parenthood still go towards the stated goal of the eugenist.  You choose to ignore that.  I do not.  So be it.



To each their own.  hey?

but yeah i dont ignore negatives


----------



## billc (Feb 18, 2011)

Over at Breitbarttv.com they have found video of an ABC t.v. undercover sting on Pro-life women's clinics.  The ABC video is heavily edited, and slanted against the Pro-life clinics, and they discuss, under the video, the differences in the coverage of the ABC sting and the planned parenthood sting.

http://www.breitbart.tv/flashback-a...editing-to-attack-pro-life-pregnancy-centers/


----------

